# Constructive Criticsim Please



## xxJudexx (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi Guys

I am about to start my dog walking business, giving in my months notice at work on Monday!

I'm just getting everything sorted an I would love some opinions on my website. My logo is being finalized and will be added to the website when it is ready.

If you could have a look and let me know what you think: good bits, bad bits, things to change and things to keep etc.

The website: Unleashed pet services and dog walking - Home

Thank You!


----------



## Hardwick Hounds (May 30, 2012)

I really like your website. It's clear and easy to navigate. I was once told by a business advisor that you should have your telephone number on every page, so if anyone wants to contact you they can quickly go to any page that comes up on google and get your phone number.

I wish you weren't so far from me cos your photos of pets look amazing! All the animals look happy and relaxed and totally unaware of the camera.

You also don't have a guestbook/testimonials page on your website. My customers always say they have chosen me because of my reviews on my website, Facebook and SheffieldForum. I think you should try and include something for this on your website.


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice looking website. All the best with your new venture


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Your website looks very good, good luck with your new venture.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Lovely clear website.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Lovely website - and good, practical advice from Hardwick Hounds esp re: testimonials - but you'll have to wait for those to come rolling in. Best of luck!


----------



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

It's a really nice, clear website and I would be happy to use your services (if I lived much nearer!  )

But I'm not sure what a post-walk "de-moult" would entail? 

Also, it doesn't give details as to how many dogs a "group walk" could involve? 

Love the idea of the report-card thing. (Some people also provide a photo or two of the dog's walk that day, to cover their backs/reassure the owner that the walk definitely happened).

You don't seem to have any get-out clauses (unless I've missed them)- for example stating that you would not be willing to take a dog-aggressive dog on group walks, or take a very unfit/ill dog for a long walk, for instance. Although if this is covered in your walking-contracts, I'd put a copy of the contracts on your website. (I'm not a dog-walker, but I find it reassuring to know that there are suitable restrictions on the dogs you are willing to walk, for their sake).


----------



## Stefx (Sep 29, 2012)

Agreeing with the others, good clear lay out but contact details on the top of every page is essential. 
There is one other thing, you may well have your own reasons for it but I find the dog sitting is over priced. £120 for 24hrs is a fair bit and I can guarantee you the average person is unlikely to pay that if they need a house sitter for a week! 
I'd say no more than £50 per day really, as a max. Your policy can state you have a couple of hours during the day to do your own thing. Which could be walking other dogs to earn extra?


----------



## xxJudexx (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for all the guidance 

I have now added my phone number to the top of every page.

With regards to the dog sitting. This is intended as an evening service so would only be needed for a few hours and occasionally overnight. I don't as yet offer 'doggy day-care' during the day.

Thanks again!


----------

